# Tape chain or thong or whatever. Useful?



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> I know that virtually all electrician's pouches have a tape thong of some sort. I have never seen anyone use a roll of tape while it is on the thong. Removing it from the thong and replacing it is a pain in the butt. I assume that the thong is just for storage of more tape while the 'current' roll resides in your pocket? I don't think I've ever seen a pouch with a 'tape pocket' that would be fast enough to use effectively. Am I just missing something?
> 
> Mike


 
My tong holds my tape while it's in the truck. When I carry my pouch inside somewhere, the firt time I use it, I leave it off the tong until I leave the job and put the tool belt back on the truck


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> My tong holds my tape while it's in the truck. When I carry my pouch inside somewhere, the firt time I use it, I leave it off the tong until I leave the job and put the tool belt back on the truck


I find em useful, and I use them in the same fashion as mcclary...the only drawback I have found is scratching the paint on the foreman's rig when reaching in for material If I didn't have one I would just keep the tape in my pouch or tool box....I guess I have never cared either way as I didn't pay any extra for one, it is always included...


----------



## tedsauce (Jul 9, 2010)

I made a hook out of ceiling grid wire that hangs off my tool pouch, so when i use it alot i just hang it right there and its easy to get at next time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

When I wear a pouch I always have tape on that thing. I can get it on and off with one hand. I find them useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I have tape on it, it just gets caught on too much stuff. I just throw the roll in my left hand bag. When I do use the tape thong, it's when I'm using a bigger crescent wrench, and I use it to hang the wrench off of.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I never use them, and by leather belt and pouch are so old I can't remember if it had one, if it did I cut it off.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Speedy Petey. I leave my tape on there, and
take it on or off with one hand when I use it. I vote useful.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use mine, but I don't know why. PIA .And my other thong, well it just rides up and chafes. :laughing:


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

I use a carabiner to hold my tie wire, seismic wire, and sometimes tape. I usually want my tape in my hand though. It's just much easier to let it spin freely in my hand.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I like them. I leave the tape on it till I need it. After yhe first time it goes in my nail apron till I need it the second time. At the end of the day its back on the pouch.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a strap for tape on my tool bag. I use it but its just for a single black jap wrap roll. If I'm using phase colors or more then one roll of tape then i keep them in my material bags.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who uses tape?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Who uses tape?


 

BY FAR,,,,,,,,,

I use more electrical tape, taping wires to fish sticks than all other uses combined. I buy cheap tape by the log for such uses.


Using tape to tidy up loose ends on handrolls of NM comes in second


Using tape to indentify wires comes in third

Using tape to temporarily "hold something" comes in fourth



And last but not least, the manufactured intended purpose,,,,,,,insulation


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Tape goes in front shirt pocket.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Tape goes in front shirt pocket.


 


I guess you lost your pocket on this day:laughing:


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/me-risking-my-life-some-stupid-lights-8650/


(I don't forget anything)


----------

